# Reese Dual Cam



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello,

I know there are some members using the Reese Dual Cam Sway Control System.









Well, I have a few questions.

What style are you using HP or the U Bracket style?

Do the U brackets interfere with LP bottles or anything else?

If using the HP, hwo bad was installation? Drilling the frame?

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. action

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm using the HP. I can't tell you about installation, 'cause the dealer installed it for me. I will say you should talk to camping479 before you buy. He had a dual cam, and switched to a regular friction bar, as the tongue wgt on the 21RS is a on the low side for the DC.

If you want something a step up from the friction bar, than the Equal-i-zer brand may be a better choice.

Tim squared


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the HP system. When we went to pick up the camper the dealer told me we would have to use a friction bar because Keystone welded the bottle bracket to far forward. I took a look at the problem and had the mechanic use a torch and cut the front corner off of the mounting plate, the part that bolts to the frame of the trailer. He had to cut off maybe 1/8" to get the bracket to mount.

I didn't want the friction bar because of the length of the trailer we purchased.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gotta love the Oxy Acetyl torches.

I am toying with switching over to the Equalizer.....Just exploring options.

We really do not have a ton of sway....Well I get a little wiggle when Tractors dirty my air up. Nothing violent, but just enough to make you hold on a little tighter.

I wonder if the Equalizer would do the trick?

Man, I really wanted to get the boat in the water and put a new Furuno fish finder on.







Guess that project is going on hold!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The Equal-i-zer is a very good hitch set up, and there are plenty of folks here that have one and can give you more details about it then I can.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the REESE Dual Cam W/D U Bolt installation model...

Absolutley GREAT ... dont let anyone talk you out of it that doesn't have one themselves...









It does not interefere, per se, with the propane bottles.. but the cover is raised up about a 1/4 of an inch and ests on the U joints -- however, this causes no additonal problems in opening or closing...

as for perfromance... well I have towed allot of things with allot of different hitches and this by far is one of the better ones...

Plus REESE is in the hitch business so they seem to have this down pretty good...

The reason that I went wiht the U bolt was for the simple fact that I had no desire to drill anything into the frame of the trailer or weld anything to it (resale value)


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I had the Reese Dual Cam HP before I switched to a Hensley. Reese maybe a better fit for your application since the trailer is smaller and you are using a truck to tow.

When I removed the Dual Cam, they did have to drill 2 holes into the side of the trailer to install it. My propane bottles are not in front they are in a compartment so, its hard to say if they interfered. With the Reese, I had lots of sway and it really stiffened my ride.

Make sure you contact Reese directly when you have problems. My dealer was useless in helping me. I tried to tilt the head back and shorten up the chain links but, it did not stop the sway. I now have the Hensley and am trying to sell the Reese Dual Cam.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reese reccomends you have at least 450# of tongue weight to use the dual cam system. If you load the front of your 21RS with enough gear you should be OK. As to the HD or U-bolt style either will work. I do like the HD a little better as it can be adjusted more without interference and is also just a heavier duty unit.

The Equil-I-zer would also be a great system for you and work just as well. You wouldn't have to be concerned about tongue weight with this system as it isn't dependent upon that.

They're both excellent systems that once set up properly you can almost forget about.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I couldn't have said it any better myself Jim.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll probably switch over the Equalizer........

Jim- You are right about the tongue weight. The 21RS is a little light. My problem is that my WD system is only a year old and I was trying to save some $$$









I can sell the WD system and switch to the Equalizer. I guess that is going to be my best bet.

Man, I really wanted that new fish finder!

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the equal-i-zer is your best choice also. You can probably do pretty well with your old hitch on ebay.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If anyone is interested, there is a hensley hitch on e bay for 5 more hours, so far its 1500.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Only problem buying it (the Hensley) on e-bay is no warranty....

Tim


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Just as an after thought. A friend of mine has owned his own hitch business for many years and informed me that the GM factory installed hitches have a slight upward angle and require adjusting the WD hitches such as reese to the #1 and #6 position and if using the dual-cam place as much tension as need to achieve level. When I left the dealer my unit swayed so bad it was worse than scary!! After Rick informed me and made the adjustment I track strait as and arrow and the semi trucks are just a minor nudge compared to the violent push and pull of the first time out. ReeseWD W/ Duel-cam 34ft. 8500lbs in tow and no stress. Thats how RVing should be.

MVP


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes there is a limitation on how far the Reese HD hitch head with the washer adjustment will lean back. I never noticied if my GM hitch was tilting up or not. Although with the Reese head as far back as it will go (position #1), it's just right on the 4th chain link. I would like to have been able to tilt it back more to get onto the 5th link. Maybe my receiver isn't very level







The truck does sit higher in the rear so I would think it's a little off.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim, same issue on my Expedition. I had to tilt the head back and still couldn't get to link 5. I haven't given up, I still have a small bit of room to tilt so next outing, I'll do the adjustment and see how it works.

Those WD bars have a distinct curve to them when it's loaded!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh yeah they sure do! (bars bending). With the new electric tongue jack I sometimes forget just how much load is being applied. I actually snapped them up last outing without taking the load off. It was a quick reminder.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'm using the HP. I can't tell you about installation, 'cause the dealer installed it for me. I will say you should talk to camping479 before you buy. He had a dual cam, and switched to a regular friction bar, as the tongue wgt on the 21RS is a on the low side for the DC.
> 
> If you want something a step up from the friction bar, than the Equal-i-zer brand may be a better choice.
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone, 
This is Bill, not Jan. This is my first post. Over the past month, since the DW got me reading here, I have read a lot of good information.

Anyway, we have the U-Bolt dual cam sway control and it works fine on our 27RSDS, with no interference with gas bottle racks AFTER we turned around the plates that the cam arms pivot from. No drilling in the frame as with the high performance dual cam. The only conflict was with the gas bottle cover: one of the U-Bolts (on each side) sits under the cover, so I had to do surgery and cut a little notch. It works fine now.

Concerning a trailer being too light to need a dual cam set-up, the dual cam carries no weight, it works to eliminate sway. The WD spring bars supply the power, through the cams, to keep the trailer in line behind the TV. The theory is that since a swaying trailer is by definition NOT in line behind the TV, that if the dual cam keeps it in line, it won't sway. I could go on, but it might get boring, so I'll let it go at that. Bottom line: the dual cam has my vote.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The straightening power of the Dual Cam or the power behind the Dual Cam is from the weight distribution springs. If you have a low tongue weight (not really a low trailer weight) the springs will thus have a low load and thus will not provide the power to straighten the trailer.

The Dual Cam is about the best for the money but it still has limitations.


----------

